# Dog's teeth??



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Are they supposed to be straight??Duncan has not so straight teeth and I was curious whether they are supposed to look the way they do.Any thoughts??
Thanks 
Dot


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci's teeth are straight, but I don't know how normal that is, her bite is "perfect" according to some long-time Canadian Hav breeder that looked at her... I know sometimes if they have a tooth impacted and have to have it pulled, that might cause some shifting..

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If they aren't crowded, they would naturally be straight, but a lot of dogs have crooked teeth. The preferred dentition is for Havanese to have 6 incisors on top and 6 on the bottom, and the bite should be a scissor.

Neither missing nor crooked teeth is a fault though.

Here is a link to information & a photo on how a 6/6 scissor bite should look, although these teeth are pretty spaced. (Maybe they are baby teeth?)

As long as the teeth aren't giving Duncan any problems, they should be fine.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Holy Moly! Braces on Dogs?!?! I have now heard it all! lol, I've already spent THOUSANDS on my kids, I'm thanking my lucky stars that Guch doesn't need them! 

Kara


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Since he's under a year are his teeth still coming in? He has lost his baby teeth and last time he was at the vets the vet didn't mention anything about it even after he looked in his mouth.
He still chews like a mad dog and eats without any problems.Let me rephrase,he mainly inhales his food,LOL!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi has a perfect scissor bite and beautiful teeth. However, Shelby has an underbite that is quite pronounced. Her teeth are in good shape. When I got her, everything looked fine, but it developed by the time she was 5 or 6 mos old. It doesn't both her at all. She eats fine and chews on bones.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, I didn't realize there were doggie braces!!!

Bugsy has streight teeth and scissor bite, according to my vet.


----------

